
The Bitcoin affair: Craig Wright 'to move' Satoshi coin - csomar
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36193006?hn
======
maxander
"Step right up, step right up, ladies and gentlemen, see a genuine Satoshi
coin MOVE before your very eyes! Yes, Craig Wright the Marvelous will MOVE one
of the TRUE Satoshi coins! A sight never before seen, never to be seen again!
Step right up, only a tuppence to see the great Craig Wright..."

------
RUBwkVjwLsDKgPw
If he was satoshi he would just sign a message with the genesis block's
private key saying so. He wouldn't announce that he's going to move an early
coin on the bbc. It's simultaneously the most convincing proof and the easiest
proof to do.

In my eyes, he's a fraud until he does it.

~~~
kilroy123
Why though? What does he gain from all this? (I agree it's all a total scam)

~~~
mccoolman
All will be revealed in due time

